# Lelit bianca backflush



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

I'vé just backflushed my bianca, following the instructions in the manual ( 5 x 10 second bursts with deterent, then the same without) . Do I need to lubricate anything, and if so, could someone point it out to me please? There's nothing in the manual about lubricating after back flushing.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Obidi said:


> I'vé just backflushed my bianca, following the instructions in the manual ( 5 x 10 second bursts with deterent, then the same without) . Do I need to lubricate anything, and if so, could someone point it out to me please? There's nothing in the manual about lubricating after back flushing.


It's all in the user guide I did for Bella Barista page 23...who did you buy the machine from?


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi @DavecUK I bought it from ,Maxi Cafe , here in France.



DavecUK said:


> It's all in the user guide I did for Bella Barista page 23...who did you buy the machine from?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Obidi said:


> Hi Dave, I bought it from ,Maxi Cafe , here in France.


Ah, then you should take the advice of your in country retailer, because it does involve dismantling the lower part of the group and you want to make sure they don't use it as an excuse to not honour the warranty. BB would have no problem, because it's in the user guide they supply.


----------



## Obidi (Feb 23, 2019)

Thanks, i'll have to contact them, you' ve

got me worried now.



DavecUK said:


> Ah, then you should take the advice of your in country retailer, because it does involve dismantling the lower part of the group and you want to make sure they don't use it as an excuse to not honour the warranty. BB would have no problem, because it's in the user guide they supply.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Obidi said:


> Thanks, i'll have to contact them, you' ve
> 
> got me worried now.


No need to worry, it's a simple procedure...I just wanted to to make sure they got your back for the next 2 years of warranty (as BB do) should you indulge in these little extras. As I am sure you realise Lelit themselves would not have any part in the warranty stuff, it's all bought out warranties.


----------

